# URGENT!**Dog Won't Go to the Bathroom**Because of Surgery??



## matthews1193 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hello, my family just adopted a dog from Petsmart this afternoon, she is a Black and Gold Australian Shepherd, the day I adopted her she was spayed at 4:00 AM, now she is home with us, is sleeping almost all the time, and when we do get her to go outside, she does not go to the bathroom, any suggestions? By the way, she is ten weeks old if that helps.
Thanks in advance,
Matt


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

matthews1193 said:


> Hello, my family just adopted a dog from Petsmart this afternoon, she is a Black and Gold Australian Shepherd, the day I adopted her she was spayed at 4:00 AM, now she is home with us, is sleeping almost all the time, and when we do get her to go outside, she does not go to the bathroom, any suggestions? By the way, she is ten weeks old if that helps.
> Thanks in advance,
> Matt


Relax.

She's a bit stressed right now, and possibly still under the effects of meds. She'll go soon enough (and it probably won't be outside). Puppies sleep about 20 hours a day. In a few weeks you'll be wishing she would sleep more.

Is she drinking water?
If she doesn't pee by tomorrow, call a vet, but I bet she will. It may be a few days before she regains her appetite.

Congrats on your new pup.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I agree it doesn't sound like there is anything to worry about. And the color is called Black and Tan OR Black Tri if she has any white on her.

Was it a shelter that had the dogs displayed at Petsmart?


----------



## matthews1193 (Oct 17, 2009)

@KaseyT
Thanks for the quick response, she is drinking water now and she is a little more playful, we took her outside and now she is walking around the yard, and we get a free vet appointment tomorrow so if she is still tired tomorrow we'll ask about that.

@Keechak
Yea she was at the Petsmart shelter in Oviedo Florida


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

It happens just after surgery. Nia didn't pee for 24 hrs after her spay (because they stop letting her have water/food like 12 hrs before). And didn't poo for about 40 hrs.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

God I hate puppy spays and neuters and what idiot would adopt a pup the same day it was neutered. That's just rediculas. I hope he does better for you tomorow, andmake sure you let the rescue/shelter know exactly what the vet says if there's anything negative.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Dog_Shrink said:


> God I hate puppy spays and neuters and what idiot would adopt a pup the same day it was neutered. That's just rediculas. I hope he does better for you tomorow, andmake sure you let the rescue/shelter know exactly what the vet says if there's anything negative.


The thing is I think shelter are scared that you won't do the spay/neuter if they don't do it. I've heard of a few people not follow through with their spay/neuter contract for dogs. They also don't have the money and resources to keep the dogs until like 6 months or 1 year of age to spay so they do it early. But you're right I think the pup should at least have a week of recovery in wherever it was staying before being adopted out because the stress of surgery + stress of new environment may be too much!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Dog_Shrink said:


> God I hate puppy spays and neuters and what idiot would adopt a pup the same day it was neutered. That's just rediculas. I hope he does better for you tomorow, andmake sure you let the rescue/shelter know exactly what the vet says if there's anything negative.


It sounds to me like it was required by the shelter. SO the OP had no choice I don't think. Eather adopt the puppy and get it spayed right away or don't adopt the puppy. And it doesn't sound like the spay happened on the same day as the adoption.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

matthews1193 said:


> Hello, my family just adopted a dog from Petsmart this afternoon, she is a Black and Gold Australian Shepherd, *the day I adopted her she was spayed at 4:00 AM, now she is home with us*


She was spayed (a very invasive surgery to perform on such a young pup) and to do it and adopt the same day before she is even really out of anesthesia is just irresponsible on the shelter's part. Sspayed at 4 am then to an adoption drive probably no later than noon that same say is just inviting infection and disaster. I wasn't blaming the OP for the puppy spay but the shelter. It's their shame. Personally I think puppy spay/neuter is the WORST thing anyone can ever do to a dog. They need those hormones regardless of what any vet will tell you. It tells them when to grow up and be a productive member of the pack, it tells them when to stop growing and with out them it can lead to serious health issues such as a dog outgrowing it's skelatal potential and the "eternal puppy" syndrom which is no fun for anyone.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I never said I agreed with Pediatric neutering in fact I hate it. But in cases like this I prefer not to call the adopter an "idiot"


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

No No No I wasn't calling the ADOPTER an idiot at all... god love them for adopting this needy pup... I was calling the shelter/rescue idiots for putting the pup thru all this at such a young age and risking her health.


----------



## matthews1193 (Oct 17, 2009)

Dog_Shrink said:


> God I hate puppy spays and neuters and what idiot would adopt a pup the same day it was neutered. That's just rediculas. I hope he does better for you tomorow, andmake sure you let the rescue/shelter know exactly what the vet says if there's anything negative.


I didn't have a choice of her being spayed, the Petsmart "Save a Life Adoption Agency" did it automatically, we got the dog because she was the nicest dog we have seen.

EDIT: Clarification, She was already spayed when I got there


----------



## matthews1193 (Oct 17, 2009)

And by the way, we are taking her to Banfield today, because we adopted her at Petsmart we get a free appointment, if anything is wrong with the puppy we will find out.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah I kinda figured that Matt.. and I was by no means trying to insult you... You are awesome for saving this pup... I just wish that shelters would get their heads outta their butts and do what's best for the pup. Their bid to get her out to the soonest adoption drive insted of giving her the week to recover is a bit negligent. I hope everything goes well with her vet visit, and make sure you ask a ton of questions.

PS we need pics of this little cutie 

PSS that was suppose to be what idiot would adopt OUT a pup... now I can see why y'all were getting upset... my brain isn't working just right yet with the whole losing my Dane thursday... sorry for the confusion.


----------



## matthews1193 (Oct 17, 2009)

Here's some pictures

We're going to get her a new collar today (the one that we got for free chokes her if she tries to walk in a different direction)


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

matthews1193 said:


> Here's some pictures
> 
> We're going to get her a new collar today (the one that we got for free chokes her if she tries to walk in a different direction)


Your puppy could very much be half Australian Shepherd but she is definatly not fullblooded. It wil be interesting to see what she grows up to be.

She looks like she might have a ting of hound dog in her


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I see a bit of hound and maybe a little lab. Perhaps some aussie but i don't know why I have the urge to say husky...She's very cute though!


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

The chances of a complication from a pediatric neuter are far less than the chances of a unwanted litter being born to a dog adopted intact.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

What a CUTE puppy! No wonder you adopted her! Good for you!

I sure hope the vet gives her an OK and let us know the minute she pees for you (and poops). Only dog ppl would want to know! LOL

Don't worry about her breed. Just love her... she looks like she is going to make that easy for you!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

KaseyT said:


> The chances of a complication from a pediatric neuter are far less than the chances of a unwanted litter being born to a dog adopted intact.


They physical complications may not be as high as all that but there are complications behaviorally that people who get puppy spayed pets need to be aware of and the biggest is that eternal puppy syndrom. Also the other physical ramifications of a puppy spay won't be evident until she's almost done growing as I stated previously. This adopter seemingly has her best interest in mind doesn't strike me as the type that wouldn't have gotten her spayed but again this is something that the shelters need to follow up on and if it isn't done then take the dog back. Shelters should offer vouchers for free spay/neuter (like they do here where I live) so that you KNOW the pup is getting fixed at an appropriate age rather than risk damage the pup and do the puppy spay/neuter. The vets will tell you oh the loss of hormones is no big deal... VERY wrong... they don't really look at the long term behavioral end of it and find me one vet that will actually follow the life of that dog to see if there are any negative ramifications of that puppy spay is next to impossible. The biggest issues lie inthe developmental stages of that pups life. Hormones play a HUGE roll in pups overall growth and development and personally I feel that depriving them of that is wrong. I dare anyone who doesn't think that this is a big issue to do a google search on hormones and how they effect puppy growth and maturity. 

Sorry but this is a subject I feel strongly about. I would have to say that at least half the dogs I see for behavior mods have had puppy spay/neuters. Concidence??? I don't think so.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Our pup didnt poo for about 24hrs after her surg. To help her though I gave her fresh steamed, mashed pumpkin. Its super healthy for them & dogs love it. Pumpkin helps soften them up if constipated or abdomen is tender from surg or if they have diarrhea it will firm it up - strange but true! My Chloe goes nuts when she sees me getting out some pumpkin for her as a treat. (btw - It also helped her get over her poop eating when she was a baby, something about it makes the poo take bad?? dunno but it worked).


----------



## vabird (Jun 5, 2007)

I would much rather a puppy recover in a nice home than the shelter. The longer they are in a shelter, especially with a weakened immune system post-op, the more likely they are to pick up some of the nasty bugs around. Don't worry about the posts here regarding early neuter. Your pup will do just fine. Just make sure you look into socializing him and obedience training. That will have more influence on his behavior than anything. congrats!


----------

